# Hilton Waikoloa or marriott koolina



## Haleakala (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking for a two bedroom starting June 6th. I can be flexible with dates.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2015)

Since the maximum asking price in this forum is $100 per night, it's not the optimum place to look for an expensive Hawaii rental.  These resorts usually rent for $2,000-$3,000 per week or more.

You are welcome to post here but I'd also try the TUG Marketplace, and Redweek.


----------

